# Наше творчество > Проза >  Шукаємо авторів, які пишуть українською мово

## oksa-na

Знаю, що цей сайт відвідують не тільки росіяни, а й українці. Тому хочу запропонувати авторам, які пишуть для дітей гарною українською мовою, співпрацю.
Наше видавництво має 5 видань для дітей від 2 до 15 років. Тому творів потрібно багато і для будь-якого віку. Обов’язково виплачуємо гонорари.
Сайт видавництва: http://feya.net.ua/
Пишіть та надсилайте твори на адресу: oksa-na@ukr.net

----------

